# Traverse City RGS Gun Dog Fun Trial - 5/3/09 - Mesick, MI



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

http://www.ruffedgrousesociety.org/pdf/09TraverseCityMIFunTrial.pdf


The Le Grand Traverse Chapter of the Ruffed Grouse Society will host our annual Fun Trial on May 3rd, 2009 in Mesick, MI @ Thundering Aspens Shooting Preserve.

3 Divisions again this year at the largest RGS Fun Trial in the State! Last year was a major success with 11 different breeds 41 handlers and over 80 folks in attendance.

Open Pointing - Top 4 to receive invite to GDOY Trial
Open Flushing - Top 4 to receive invite to GDOY Trial
Puppies - 2 years and younger - not eligible for GDOY Trial

This is a great event that is very popular - first 30 paid entries for pointing and flushing divisons - and 16 puppies are reserved spots. 

You can learn more by clicking on the link at the top of the page.

Hotel Rooms are available at my place for a discount if traveling from a ways a way we are not pet friendly so if you own setters and they cant sleep in a truck you wont be able to stay. All other breeds seem to be fine sleeping in a crate in a truck. :lol:

www.marriott.com/tvcfi

Any questions please feel free to contact me on the site via PM.

Thanks and hope to see lots of folks at our Fun Trial!


----------



## MeatDog (Mar 19, 2009)

Is there any qualifications a dog can have to enter the trial? I have a pointing dog.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Steelheadfred said:


> Hotel Rooms are available at my place for a discount if traveling from a ways a way we are not pet friendly so if you own setters and they cant sleep in a truck you wont be able to stay. All other breeds seem to be fine sleeping in a crate in a truck. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> > Obviously you have a distorted view of the Setter breed. Mine for example has spent many nights sleeping on poorly made 200 count cotton sheets when we all know that most Setters prefer silk. She also has on occasion used a conventional "spring mattress" and not the superior sleep comfort system.....by the way her number is 65......... I guess some dogs are just tougher than others.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

geojasstef said:


> Steelheadfred said:
> 
> 
> > Hotel Rooms are available at my place for a discount if traveling from a ways a way we are not pet friendly so if you own setters and they cant sleep in a truck you wont be able to stay. All other breeds seem to be fine sleeping in a crate in a truck. :lol:
> ...


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

65 for a setter she is tough:lol::lol:


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

MeatDog said:


> Is there any qualifications a dog can have to enter the trial? I have a pointing dog.


 
Second page of the PDF Link above has entry requirements. 

We are not a sanctioned Field Trial or Hunt Test Organization - this is a great day with great people who own gun dogs and a little friendly competition.

Thanks Fritz


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Fritz, This is being run on a Sunday??


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

midwestfisherman said:


> Fritz, This is being run on a Sunday??


Yes Jim. 

Fritz loves for us out-of-towners to be tired at work the next day. While, he rolls into work at around lunchtime, kicks up his feet on his mahogany desk, reaches into to his cigar humidor, filled with Cuban cigars, and lights up a big old cigar, while reading the morning paper and still dressed in his pajamas.

He's a big old meany...

Brian.


----------



## Benelli (Nov 8, 2001)

> Fritz, This is being run on a Sunday??


Club owner does not work on Saturdays, as I understand.

I decided to throw my pup to the dogs so to speak and sent in an entry in early February, no confirmation of receipt to date?

Anyhow, new to field trails, etc. and this RGS event seemed to be a good venue to learn more and meet some good folks that frequent this site.

See ya in May, unless my entry fee check bounced :lol:


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Benelli said:


> Club owner does not work on Saturdays, as I understand.
> 
> I decided to throw my pup to the dogs so to speak and sent in an entry in early February, no confirmation of receipt to date?
> 
> ...


You'll have a great time, guaranteed. We've gone the last couple years and have met some really great people. The Grand Traverse Chapter puts on a well organized event...and a great lunch.

Normally, you don't get any confirmation about entry (I know we don't send out anything for our trial and I've never received any from ones I've entered).

Brian.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Benelli said:


> Club owner does not work on Saturdays, as I understand.
> 
> I decided to throw my pup to the dogs so to speak and sent in an entry in early February, no confirmation of receipt to date?
> 
> ...


 
Your In - also to the others that have sent entries in I am holding checks - I will pass along checks to the chapter money boss the first week of April. 

Hope to see lots of folks in attendance.

Jim - the club owners we run our event at recognize Saturday as a day of rest. Hence why we run on Sunday.

Fritz


----------



## fishinglink (Dec 13, 2006)

How long does the event run? I want to come as just a spectator. But not sure if I'd get there late and miss all the cool stuff.


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

We usually start 7 or 7:30 till around 4 or 5 . anybody that comes that is a member of this forum plese introduce yourself. It is fun to finally put face to a screen name.


----------



## Gracierator (Feb 6, 2009)

do you still have openings? I was at the Tri-County Fun Run this past weekend in Chelsea. A lot of fun, I would like to enter my young dog. She is 15 months. Do you guys separate pointing from flushing in the puppy division?


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Gracierator said:


> do you still have openings? I was at the Tri-County Fun Run this past weekend in Chelsea. A lot of fun, I would like to enter my young dog. She is 15 months. Do you guys separate pointing from flushing in the puppy division?


 
We do not separate the puppy division - it is my understanding that the judges are looking for natural ability in the puppy division, folks that have a good time, and potential. 

We have lots of openings, you can enter your dog in Open Pointing - or in the Puppy division.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

geojasstef said:


> Steelheadfred said:
> 
> 
> > Hotel Rooms are available at my place for a discount if traveling from a ways a way we are not pet friendly so if you own setters and they cant sleep in a truck you wont be able to stay. All other breeds seem to be fine sleeping in a crate in a truck. :lol:
> ...


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

UPDATE:

Our Flier arrived at most RGS members (regional mailing) last Wed/Thursday.

I have Six Openings in Open Pointing Dog Div. I have 8 Openings in Open Flushing Dog Division (could take 10 if we get the entries). I have 7 Openings in the Puppy Division (could take 9 depending on those last two flushing dogs).

Thanks and hope to see everyone there!

Fritz


----------



## biovail (Nov 13, 2007)

Does the dog need to be steady to flush? Find a certain amount of birds in a specific time? Is this grouse or quail or pheasant? Never done one but I could not find any information on rules of trial. From reading the post on the puppy div. it almost sounds like a NAVHDA test. Just need some clarification and if there are any openings left for the pointing side of it. Thank you very much.


RGS Member 165838
Paul Lixie


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Paul,

Judging stops at the flush and starts again at the retrieve. 99% of the dogs are not steady, there is no score for steadiness.

BradU20 wrote the following and I could not say it better so please read:

Also we have openings in all three divisions would love to have you out for the day.

Please PM me or call to reserve a spot 231-590-0864



> The event us set up on a course that will take about 25 minutes for the dogs to hunt and the handlers/judges to walk. It is setup to be a mock hunting situation for you and your dog. Two dogs are run at the same time. Birds will be placed throughout the course in cover where wild birds might be found. Each dog is judged on how they cover ground, respond to their handler, find game, and retrieve game. The judge is basically looking for the ideal dog that he/she would like to hunt over.
> 
> A competitive dog will hunt the cover, actively searching for birds. He will respond to the handler's commands in a reasonable manner. When a bird is found he will hold point for the handler to flush, or aggressively put the bird in the air if its a flushing breed. He will pick up the bird and return it to the handler with minimal coaxing. Basically we are looking for a well-trained hunting dog - not a field trial champion. The dogs that win are good hunting dogs, plain and simple.
> 
> ...


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Steelheadfred said:


> Paul,
> BradU20 wrote the following and I could not say it better so please read:


You owe me $1 in royalties every time you use this....


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

mark.n.chip said:


> yes RIP was GDOY last year. come on even a smart squirrel finds a nut every now and then.


If Major has a good day, it could be a fun brace to watch (Major took 2nd in this one last year). 
However, he has some really bad days too. For example, he broke point on every bird he found at the Tri-County Trial earlier this Spring. A couple weeks later he pulled it together and took 2nd at the MAFTC Gladwin Hunting Dog Stake.
Last year, one week before he took 2nd in the TC trial, I watched him take-out 4 consecutive (released) quail on a run at Ionia?? It's odd, but I think he's actually more consistent on wild birds.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Two Scratches to note:

Open Flushing

Tisch/Walker/Lab/M

Puppy

Chase/Sophie/ES/F

I have one spot in flushing or three spots in flushing

I have room in puppy still


Please Note the following two Brace Changes due to schedules.

Time	draw	Handler Dog Breed Sex
8:00am	14	Ed Martin	Brook	ES	F
31	Jim Gowell	JJ	Vizsla	F

3:00pm	26	Dave Monroe	Jakey Boy	ES	M
30	Kenny Moehler	Taz	Pointer	M


----------



## Gracierator (Feb 6, 2009)

do you still have room in the puppy? I have friend who might come up and run.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Gracierator said:


> do you still have room in the puppy? I have friend who might come up and run.


yes I do please hurry if you could though as I need to confirm the number of birds for tonight


----------



## Benelli (Nov 8, 2001)

Steelheadfred said:


> I need to confirm the number of birds for tonight


Fritz,

What kind of birds? 

See / meet ya'll Sunday


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Good luck to all, especially to Jack, Cowboy, Maverick, Fancy, Storm, Cruise, and Taz!

I'll try to be at the training seminar on Saturday for photos for the paper...would like to see young Jack on birds, anyway.


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

the birds will be chukars introduce yourselves to all and let us know your screen name for MS


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey, do y'all have room for two more pointing dogs?
Is OK that they have multiple championships?
Can I be braced with another dog that is steady to wing and shot?




Good luck guys. 
Weather looks great for our shoot/banquet Sat and your hunt Sunday.
Should be a good weekend for RGS!


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Course is located on # 3 1/2 rd south of 115 about a mile on the west side of the road.


----------



## CowHeidi (Sep 12, 2008)

Fritz, Don is going to call you, I just now gave him your #. Fancy is in heat as of yesterday. Went bird banding yesterday with her and Cownuts, and he wouldn't leave her alone. Brotherly love...Anyway, in case he doesn't get ahold of you, I figured I'd post it here to let you know that she needs to go last. (I think this happened last year, too)

See ya all tomorrow!!!


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

CowHeidi said:


> Fritz, Don is going to call you, I just now gave him your #. Fancy is in heat as of yesterday. Went bird banding yesterday with her and Cownuts, and he wouldn't leave her alone. Brotherly love...Anyway, in case he doesn't get ahold of you, I figured I'd post it here to let you know that she needs to go last. (I think this happened last year, too)
> 
> See ya all tomorrow!!!


 
Thanks Heidi, I will see what i can do to get him moved down.

Thanks Fritz

Please note the following brace changes:

2:00pm	3	Michele MacMaster	Storm	ES	F
24	Rockey Papalia	Gracie	Pt. Lab	F

4:00pm	6	Sandy Misaras	Shactzie	GSP	F
15	Don Hockey	Fancy	Pointer	M


----------



## CowHeidi (Sep 12, 2008)

Ahhhhhh! I just read the rulz, and it says NO BEEPERS???? I don't even own a bell, my dogs have never run with a bell, and beeper collars have always been allowed. What's up with this new rule thrown in? I need to know asap. My dog runs big, which is why I use a beeper collar. Fritz, what's going on??? Please email me at [email protected]

Martha


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Open Pointing

1. Justin Somsel Patch ES
2. Michelle MacMaster Cruise ES
3. Scott Steele Abby GSP
4. Kenny Moehler Taz Pointer

Open Flushing

1. Ric Heller Jones Lab
2. Ric Heller Duece Lab
3. Fritz Heller Hilde Lab
4. Dan Hartley Lexi Lab

I will post puppy results tomorrow when I get my notes back out and a re-cap.

Thanks for all the attendance and effort that went into putting this trial on and attending.


----------



## CowHeidi (Sep 12, 2008)

Was a GREAT time today! So many awesome dogs. Competition is getting tough. Cowboy did really good, Fancy did really great, and the funniest thing for us was, after the trial, we took Ken Moehler's 12 week old English Pointer pup into the pines way at the left of the bird field, and she found about 20 birds!!! Yup, that's where they were all hanging out, and believe it or not, after about the 10th bird, she started finding and pointing them on her own. What an unbelievable experience for a little one! Her name is Karma, so watch out for her!


----------



## CowHeidi (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners. It was and always is a privilege to compete with everyone, and more than that, it's so great to know you and visit with you at the trials. I look forward to it every year. I'm glad to be a part of such a wonderful group of people, and I feel at home seeing you all at every event. I also look forward to meeting new people who venture into this fun sport. The more the merrier.

See you May 16!


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

What fun! What a great bunch of people. And Martha, if I see that picture of me taking a biff in the dirt.......:lol:

Well, it could damage other's vision.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Congrats to all, talked to Michelle Saturday, and she said Cruise was a wild Indian...he must have come around...LOL

How'd my little buddy Jack do? I will email Jeff.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

CowHeidi said:


> Congrats to all the winners. It was and always is a privilege to compete with everyone, and more than that, it's so great to know you and visit with you at the trials. I look forward to it every year. I'm glad to be a part of such a wonderful group of people, and I feel at home seeing you all at every event. I also look forward to meeting new people who venture into this fun sport. The more the merrier.
> 
> See you May 16!


I can concurr fully with Martha: Kathy and I too had a super time too and Fritz and crew did a bang-up job as usual!

Unfortunately, Major had one of his bad days, in fact maybe the worst day he's had in a couple of years--in either a hunting, trial or training situation. However, when taken with his good days, I'm still extremely happy with my little Ferrari .


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

1st I need to thank the most key people in yesterday's operation.

Judges Mike Frederick, Mike Traxler, Paul Sehnert, Paul Huffman and my brother Ric and Cousin Dan. The Mike's judged open pointing, the Paul's judged flushers, and Ric & Dan Judged our puppies.

I also need to thank everyone that participated, everyone that dealt with the draw changes as folks dropped in and wait list folks were added. I sincerely appreciate the folks that make the effort to attend these trials, some travel from a long distance and make an entire weekend of it. Thanks to MS and the community for the ability to advertise events such as these.

I appreciate everyone from the Staff, Mark, Paul, Dick and everyone else that pitched in. The preserve staff was great too. 

I learn a few more things each year we put one of these on; this year settting up where we set up was better then last year. The Golf Cart saves a lot of legs, buy more water next year and less pop, make a bold safety statement in rules promotion, the winners placks went over better then ribbons, flagging the trees for the puppies was a great idea. Hats sell really well.

OK results again.

Open pointing correction:

Justin Somsel 1st place with Jasper (not patch)


Puppy Winners

1st Jim Gowell - Viz JJ
2nd Bernie Bauman - ES Buffie
3rd Eric Ellis - ES Ruby
4th Rob Lab - Romeo

thanks again


----------



## Gracierator (Feb 6, 2009)

To Friz and Crew,
Thanks again for a great day running dogs and meeting new friends. Rob and I got home about 10pm last night with two tried Lab pups and unloaded the truck. I started throw the birds on the ground (to freeze for training) and sitting on the floor of the truck was a live bird! He is wounded so I put him in the bird cage. His prognosis is not good, after work today I think he will enjoy some fun in the sun in a grassy area (my backyard). Hope to see you next year! Rocky
PS- Mark I will try to get the pictures unloaded tonight


----------

